# Extremely Rough Cost Estimates per DTG print?



## blobert (Jul 30, 2009)

Hi Guys,

Am just looking at the costs associated with a DTG setup similar to Redbubble for example.

Separate to the cost of buying a DTG machine I was just hoping someone could give me a really rough estimate of the print costs for a white/dark shirt. Obviously separate from the cost of the machine you'd be looking at:

ink costs (size of design, colours used)
energy costs
labour (not needed for working this out)
other costs

But if someone could give me even a very rough estimate of the per shirt cost of printing (excluding labour costs) for designs such as these: http://www.redbubble.com/shop/t-shirts I'd really appreciate it.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

$18 black
$15 white

add $2 for 2X+

Also, consider heat press vinyl for the one color designs.


----------



## blobert (Jul 30, 2009)

Thanks for the quick reply.

I was looking at the cost price to me if I were to buy the machine and be producing the shirts.

Research of previous threads suggests maybe $3-5 but a lot of them are quite a few years old so just wondering if this has changed at all?


----------



## EricDeem (May 7, 2011)

Lots of variables but I average around $5 in expenses to produce a shirt.


----------



## Resolute DTG (Jun 27, 2010)

If you want to send me an image with the size I will PM the ink cost after ripping the file.
This will be accurate to within a few cents.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

The ink cost for lights where you don't use a white base is pretty low. Pennie or a quarter per shirt depending on coverage. For white base you could be at $5 or more for a full coverage. 

Time is the real factor in your cost though and you should consider the time to pretreat/cure/print/cure a shirt in your calculations.


----------

